

Hello World - alxmrph
http://alxmrph.com/post/1/hello-world/

======
chris11
On a design note, there is a really weird bug going on with the page in
chrome. It looks like Montserrat is showing little pixel sized bumps on top of
the smaller letters. I'm not quite sure why, I've never noticed this before
with any other font and IE displays the page fine.

~~~
alxmrph
Thanks for the heads-up Chris! I'm not seeing anything when viewing it in
Chrome, but I will definitely look into it.

~~~
rohansingh
Also, gray text on white background. Can't read it!

~~~
alxmrph
Sorry, Rohan!

~~~
coldpie
Yeah, that's really hard to read. I ended up not reading it because I don't
want to spend 5 minutes squinting first thing in the morning :)

~~~
andyhmltn
You could just use the chrome developer tools to change the colour ;) But yeah
I agree

------
aptwebapps
To be honest, I was expecting an accusation of some sort because of the
headline as it sounded sarcastic. I was pleasantly surprised.

~~~
abraininavat
I was less pleasantly surprised. It's become extremely common to write titles
that are "clever" or that require context from the article to parse. That
completely eliminates the most useful aspect of a title -- to give a hint as
to the contents. If all titles were like this no one would have any clue what
to click on and what to ignore.

Could we please be a little more boring and a little more straightforward with
our titles?

~~~
mkr-hn
Blogs are just catching up to dead tree media.

------
alxmrph
I just want to say thanks to everyone who took the time to check out the
article as well as all those who took additional time to leave a comment both
here on Hacker News or on the blog itself. This has definitely been a humbling
experience and I hope to keep you all informed along the way. If you're
interested in getting updated on Project Morph, I've posted an email sign-up
form on ProjectMorph.com. Thanks again for all the kind words and support.

------
iliaznk
Leaves me wondering what the Project Morph is about though...

~~~
Kiro
Same here. I'm looking for somewhere to enter my email to get notified.

~~~
alxmrph
I will work on adding an email sign-up on the page tomorrow. Maybe even throw
in a little "Inspired by Kiro of Hacker News." Thanks for the head-up, Kiro.

------
era86
It takes a lot of determination and creativity to bring an "imaginary friend"
to life. I like the way you chose to describe the process (idea-to-product).
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
alxmrph
Thanks for taking the time to read the article, Era86. This whole process has
truly been humbling.

------
precisioncoder
Good luck to you, it's always exciting and inspiring to see someone working
hard to bring an idea to life. One of the main reasons HN is my compiling time
entertainment.

~~~
alxmrph
Thanks, PrecisionCoder! I appreciate the kind words.

------
Sujan
What are the others?

